# acidophilus and constipation



## percy (Feb 10, 2003)

My family doctor told me to start taking probiotics. The healh store recommended acidophilus. But I'm confused it seems people with diarhea are taking it. Has anyone with constipation taken this. Does it work both ways or should I be getting off of it. Thanks for any help


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It shouldn't make constipation worse. DA-IBS one probiotic product targetted at IBSers says it treats constipation as well.It may not help, but it shouldn't make you worse. It may help control gas production which is something that bothers some people with constipation.K.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi Percy,I have just started taking Acidophilus once again, I have C, it helps sometimes for me, I take it for two months, then I have a rest for a couple of months. I also take Aloe Vera Tablets, that seems to help as well. I find excersiing regularly helps combat the C. Hope that helps.


----------

